# Marbling



## Jeremy T

Sienna, Vert De Mer, & black & gold, also known as Porto named after an Italian Port !


----------



## Jeremy T

Thankyou , for the Thankyou's


----------



## Repaintpro

Just loving your work mate. Let me know if you have passport and where your from. I would only have to add airfair to a job price lol


----------



## Scotiadawg

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: nice work ! that theres slickern cat guts on a glass door knob! well done !:thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz

Absolutely, ridiculously amazing. Brilliant!


----------



## LouLewyLewis

Beautiful work...


----------



## salmangeri

Excellent work....are you using oil or water base products?


----------



## Jeremy T

Thanks very much Folks 




Repaintpro said:


> Just loving your work mate. Let me know if
> you have passport and where your from. I would only have to add airfair to a job price lol


I have a passport , and i love to travel .....bring it on :thumbsup:

I live in the UK , Scotland !!


----------



## Jeremy T

salmangeri said:


> Excellent work....are you using oil or water base products?


Sorry ment to say on previous post , all the marbling was done in Proceed Acyrlic scumble medium , its really great stuff and has heaps of open time to let you play around with it


----------



## Roadog

Would you happen to know of Cait Whitson? Carte Blanche


----------



## Ultimate

After visiting this thread, I began a little surfing and ended up watching this video a couple of times myself, then again showing it to my daughter. Pretty damn amazing. Not to take the attention away from the op. This kind of work actually peaks my interest though whereas the typical repaint has become kind of blah to me anymore.


----------



## salmangeri

Father and Son....the main thing with the faux finishes is to understand that what can be achieved easily on a 2 x 3 sample board will not be nearly as easy when you transfer that look to wall surfaces.... another words going around trim...finishing into corners and against ceilings take practice....the expanse of wall surface and open time is another factor when doing faux finishes...:thumbsup:


----------



## Ultimate

Sal,

I can appreciate that concept for sure. Worked all weekend so I am catching up on some downtime today. I am considering using the tv wall in my living room as a canvas and giving it a whirl. If I do, it will be a slow process whereas I have other obligations, such is life. I will post some photos of the mess I make while doing it. Might as well.


----------



## Jeremy T

Roadog said:


> Would you happen to know of Cait Whitson? Carte Blanche


Iv'e never met Cait, but we have chatted away on facebook many times , really looking forward to meeting her at some point , she is probably only 2 & 1/2 hrs from where i live !


----------



## Roadog

I flew her over from Scotland into Maine when I was there and had her teach me graining and marbling. Shes good people! Have brought her over to teach a couple times in organized classes. A week at a time.


----------



## Jeremy T

Roadog said:


> I flew her over from Scotland into Maine when I was there and had her teach me graining and marbling. Shes good people! Have brought her over to teach a couple times in organized classes. A week at a time.


Yes i think Cait is very comfortable with teaching , something I've never done , i just enjoy faux painting


----------



## michael tust

Jeremy T said:


> Sienna, Vert De Mer, & black & gold, also known as Porto named after an Italian Port !


Hey Jeremy...

These are 3 tough Marbles you have done... I think the Portor is Very Good !!!!

The Sienna needs a bit more depth as it is reading the same weight on the Panel...
The rocks are nice shapes but seems to be improved with some shading ....light and dark shading... More transparent background veining / shading...
Still a Nice Panel !

Good Ver De Mer Panel.... I use a negative technique also...


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust




----------



## Epoxy Pro

Amazing work. I wish I had this talent. I just recently gave faux a shot, did ok for my first attempt. I plan on praticing as many different faux methods as I can and hopefully one day be comfortable enough to do on a paying job.


----------



## Jeremy T

michael tust said:


> Hey Jeremy...
> 
> These are 3 tough Marbles you have done... I think the Portor is Very Good !!!!
> 
> The Sienna needs a bit more depth as it is reading the same weight on the Panel...
> The rocks are nice shapes but seems to be improved with some shading ....light and dark shading... More transparent background veining / shading...
> Still a Nice Panel !
> 
> Good Ver De Mer Panel.... I use a negative technique also...
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Hi Michael , I've just seen this post , hav'nt been on here for a while , yes the sienna would definitely be improved with another over glaze or even two, at the time of doing this, i was really happy with the layout or construction of the marble , and i was almost to frightened to do any more incase i spoiled it , I'm not saying for one minute that its a great Sienna panel , but probably the best one I've managed to do to date .
Graining is more my thing although i do enjoy marbling also 

I remember seeing your sienna panel on Talk Faux (what ever happened to that ?) really nice decoration on the panel well worth the extra time, very nice indeed


----------



## michael tust

Jeremy T said:


> Hi Michael , I've just seen this post , hav'nt been on here for a while , yes the sienna would definitely be improved with another over glaze or even two, at the time of doing this, i was really happy with the layout or construction of the marble , and i was almost to frightened to do any more incase i spoiled it , I'm not saying for one minute that its a great Sienna panel , but probably the best one I've managed to do to date .
> Graining is more my thing although i do enjoy marbling also
> 
> I remember seeing your sienna panel on Talk Faux (what ever happened to that ?) really nice decoration on the panel well worth the extra time, very nice indeed


I see you and I are very much alike... I still have some older panels that I never quite completed due to the Fear Factor.... I also worry about screwing it up... but on the other hand.... If I'm hired to do a certain finish,..... I still have Panels over 10 years ago unfinished.... A Couple from Bill Holgate,as he was Very Sick prior to his Passing.... 
Talk Faux is now on LinkedIn,but is much different ....

Michael Tust


----------



## rohit123

Third marble sample is really classy two thumbs up for it.


----------



## kumkum

Jeremy T said:


> Sienna, Vert De Mer, & black & gold, also known as Porto named after an Italian Port !


I like this kinda Italian marble because of its rich look, it comes in black and gold category 
and expensive for buying


----------

